# white hair on plants



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

the white hairs are the dead algae you killed with the bleach dip.
they will dissolve and dissipate within a week or two.
just leave them alone. you can accelerate the process
slightly by shifting or temporarily increasing your water flow.


----------



## mlpzaq52 (Oct 21, 2006)

i might have the white stuff too even though i didnt bleach it.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Almost a week later and no change. Any other suggestions? Manually clean them?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

if it has not spread, then it's just dead algae, so wait another week 
if it has spread, then some wood may be decomposing in your tank.
shame you don't have a digital camera, that would really help us help u.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Well i'm sure it's just dead, but it looks horrible. I actually have a camera and will take a couple of shots of the plants. No wood in the tank yet. I have to try and figure out how to keep the wood from floating first.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Is everyone stumped? Still no signs of this stuff failing off. It does make it easier to see the new growth though.


----------



## Roy Deki (Jan 13, 2004)

If those were healthy leaves it would fall off. I would wait till you get a good amount of new growth and the remove the older bleach dipped leaves. Looks like the bleach dip might have killed some of those leave and without new cell growth the white dead algae will not fall off.

just my theory....


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Actually I can rub off the old algae by hand, but to do that with a tank full of plants will take some time. I have noticed a little bit of stuff failing off by itself it's just REALLY little so at this rate it may be months before they all look nice.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

LGHT thank you for keeping updated on your ongoing situation. I'm sorry sharing our experience with this did not help you though your current problem. I've had this problem and with moderate water flow and all the white stuff fell off in 2-3 weeks. 
the only idea i can add is to "Shake 'N Bake" your plants by doing the following;
take a large plastic or glass jar or heavy duty plastic bag, make it half full of water. put a few plants in the container or bag, seal it, then give it a really good shake for 5-10 seconds so most of the remaining white stuff and dead leaves flake off. then replant your plants, discard the container or bag water, and continue this process with all your plants.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah I think that is something that will have to be done. Since it's a small tank I have a very small filter and no air so the plants aren't disturbed at all. I may try and put a BIG air pump and small air stone over them to see if that knocks the junk off.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

If you have access to a small powerhead, plug it in, and blast the plants. Kind of like power washing them.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

actually I have about 4 of those things that came with a couple of old tanks, but never used. I was about to just toss them. I'll try and see if I can get one working that's probably an easier way. I just hope the pressure doesn't de-root them.


----------

